# APUs - How is Linux Power management and lm sensors support?

## dman777

I am thinking about getting a AMD A8-5500 Trinity Quad-Core 3.2GHz (3.7GHz Turbo) Socket FM2 65W Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 7560D. 

But, I am skeptical about AMU's and the Linux support. 

Specifically:

1) Power management - apm, acpi, etc. Especially with the CPU fan so it will speed up and slow down according to demand.

2) lm_sensors - How is support with APU?

3) conky support for cpu info

Anyone know?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I have an FX 8320 running @ 4 ghz, but am using ondemand and fancontrol from lm-sensors

When not in use it throttles down to 1400 ghz, vcore drops along with it and I've set the cpu fans to throttle down to ~900 rpm.

When needed one or more cores can ramp up to 4ghz and the fans will run up to 2700rpm.

Conky displays each core, ghz and load, vcore and fan speed.

I have no idea how it will work with the amd APU's, that mostly depends on the bios and chips used for reporting data to the software.

----------

## Cyker

I suspect badly but you'll have to find out what sensor chips your system uses and see if lm_sensors supports it; My new box is based around an MSI A88V-E45 and pretty much nothing is supported on it - At the moment all temp fanspeed is having to be handled by the BIOS as lm_sensors doesn't even detect the sensor chips.

The only thing that it can find is the APU, but the temperature it reports is completely wrong and constantly fluctuates (It also only displays one temp instead of one for each core, which I suspect is part of why the temp is so wrong and fluctuates so much!)

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *Cyker wrote:*   

> The only thing that it can find is the APU, but the temperature it reports is completely wrong and constantly fluctuates (It also only displays one temp instead of one for each core, which I suspect is part of why the temp is so wrong and fluctuates so much!)

 

If the temp reporting is anything like the Fx series there are 2 temps, a socket temp, 

that's more or less true and a cpu temp (that one fluctuates, up until it hits the 40C mark, 

it's based on some type of sliding scale which is why the wild variations)

----------

## szatox

I have apu on sapphire platinum mobo (found the cheapest one they had in store and it turned out to be designed for overclockers  :Laughing:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
> 
> cpu MHz		: 3000.000
> ...

 

CPU frequency and fan speed scaling works out of box. (currently running ondemand)

Suspend works out of box.

No idea about hibernation, since I don't have swap.

Never bothered with sensors

----------

